# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  mos e gjeni

## behari77

koke kuq mustaqe lepur hyn i gjall e del i vdekur?
hyn i forte e del i but i merren mend i derdhen trute? :konfuz:

----------


## Zani

e dyta eshte rrushi ne kazan te rakise

----------

